# Tandem Motors Wired in Parallel - Compatibility



## ElvishWarrior (Apr 10, 2008)

Considering using multiple motors wired in parallel with each other. I've read some of the discussions on the subject, particularly that certain combinations would result in one motor dragging the other down.

What I'm wondering is what properties would affect a motor's compatibility with another when connected in tandem and wired in parallel. For example, would a Warp 9 and a Warp 9 ImPulse be a good pair, being the same diameter but one being shorter? Or is that the opposite of how different sized motors should be mated? Like would you want motors of similar length? Length / width ratio? Length * width product? None of the above?


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the best is to use 2 identical motors, or a Warp with a matching Transwarp, if your doing direct drive.


----------



## ElvishWarrior (Apr 10, 2008)

How about this scenario - A 10hp series motor like a D&D ES-15 and an almost 10hp PM motor like the Perm Motor PMG-132. Both listed at 72V, although the D&D is listed as able to go up to 120V in parentheses.

Use dual controllers wired in parallel. One regenerative for the PM motor and one for the series motor. That way you would have a decent combined power and you would have regenerative braking ability.

The motors combined would run about $1700USD, and the two controllers together less than $800USD, which isn't a bad total package price. Only problem I could think of would be actual power and efficiency limitations due to the different torque/speed/efficiency curves of the two motors.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think it would be worth the trouble of trying to match the power AND torque/rpm of two different motors simultaneous with different rpm/volt and torque/amp values. Just go with 2 identical motors...


----------

